# ,
,            (     ,       40116),    .
   ,     4-6 .
1.  1.205.31.560 -  1.401.10.130 ( )
2.  1.201.34.510 -  1.205.31.660 (    - )
3.  1.210.03.560 -  1.201.34.610 (  / - )
4.  1.201.11.510 -  1.210.03.660 (  /)
5.  1.401.10.130 -  1.303.05.730 (   ?)
6.  1.303.05.830 -  1.201.11.610 (  ?).

       "1", , .

----------

,  ,               ,    .401.20.   (!)          , ..   .

----------

-   ?

----------

,   4 ,  :

5. - 1.401.20.290 - - 1.303.03.730 (       )
6. - 1.303.03.830 - - 1.304.05.290 (  ).

         .   201.11   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...          .   201.11   .


 :Mad:    ?  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
 020111000 "   ** ".
    ?         .

----------

,        ?

----------

> ,        ?





> ?



 :Frown:

----------

))))     ?

----------


## Ed2005

> ,   4 ,  :
> 
> 5. - 1.401.20.290 - - 1.303.03.730 (       )
> 6. - 1.303.03.830 - - 1.304.05.290 (  ).


!
    .. 33.1. . 1 . 251  ?




> 251. ,      
> 
> 1.        :
> ...
> 33.1)   ,       ()  ( ),        () ;

----------

,       1.      ,       /.        .

----------


## Revizor112

.          ( )   ,       .

1.401.10  1.205.31 -   
 1.210.  1.205.31 -   
            ,          -  

 1.401.10  1.210

----------


## BorisG

> .


 ,    ?
         . 




> 1.401.10  1.205.31 -   
>   1.210.  1.205.31 -


 ...  :Mad:   :Razz: 
        ,     ?  :Razz: 
 ,         ,      ,  , .  :Mad:

----------


## -

,        ?

----------


## Revizor112

, ,   .
 -       ,         - .           . 
      .

----------


## z-bug

1-3  5  .    ,   ,       .
 1.  .       .         N 02-03-06/2530  02.07.2011.  ,     .          (       ):
6.  1.30305.830 -  1.20134.610
 2.                 .      ,      /.
4. 1.30405. - 1.21003.660 (  / - )
6. 1.30305.830  - 130405. (    )

----------


## Revizor112

,     .      .              .
      (    )   1.201.,   1.210.. (   )

         :

1.401.10   1.303.05.-    
 1.303.05  1.210. -

----------


## z-bug

?  ,          1.21002.
     ? 
       ,      " ,    "?

----------


## BorisG

> :


    .

----------


## Revizor112

> ?  ,          1.21002.
>      ? 
>        ,      " ,    "?


      .
 9061130199505000130

----------


## z-bug

-    . 
   1.30305         -       1.21002
1.     : 
1.20531.560 - 1.40110.130
2.       (      ):
1.21002.130 - 1.20531.660

----------


## Revizor112

1.210.02.130    ?

----------


## z-bug

91  162,  .
    .

----------


## Revizor112

z-bug     .

----------

,               ,     ?    162-    .

----------

-    ,           40101   (),    .      .
   162   ,     -     ,     ,  .      (     ,        , .. ).    (,   )       205,         , . 127  ?

----------


## z-bug

,            ,         ,  :
*"  ,          "* - ,  ,   ,   ,  
*"  ,         "* - ,  ,   ,    -   .
 ,  ,   :
1.20531.560 - 1.40110.130 - 
1.30305.830 - 1.20531.660 -        (162 .104)
1.30404.130 - 1.30305.730 -        (162 .109)
 ,  ,   :
1.21002.130 - 1.30305.730 (162 .104)
1.30305.830 - 1.30404.130 (162 .110)

----------

,   - .

----------


## S_Olga_P

> ,  ,   :
> 1.20531.560 - 1.40110.130 - 
> 1.30305.830 - 1.20531.660 -        (162 .104)
> 1.30404.130 - 1.30305.730 -        (162 .109)


,   -     1.304.04.   . 
   ?

----------


## S_Olga_P

:
1.401.10.130 - 1.30305.730 -

----------


## z-bug

30404            .     ""      ,    .
30404       .      30404    40110,      30404  .
 , ,    ,     (  )       40110  30404.

----------

> ,            ,


..       :
1.20531.560 - 1.40110.130 
1.20134.510 - 1.20531.660    
1.30305.830 - 1.20134.610    
1.30404.130 - 1.30305.730     
?

----------


## margo46

,    .

----------


## margo46

> ,    .


,   :Big Grin:

----------

109

----------


## margo46

> 109


     109 -  .  -   (   ),           ,          ?       100%                    ?
 ! :Big Grin:

----------

,         ,

----------


## tatina68

**,   ,       . , ,             /?      ?

----------

,

----------

,       ,      ?    3?      1?
1. 1.20531.560 - 1.40110.130 
2. 1.20134.510 - 1.20531.660    
3. 1.30305.830 - 1.20134.610    
4. 1.30404.130 - 1.30305.730

----------

!            ,      ,    .   .        .   ,     ?  !
1.     :  201.34  205.31
2.    :  1   201.11  201.34
                          2    210.02  201.34
3.      210.02  205.31 (        205.31 )
4. :    205.31  401.10
 !  !

----------

201.11,    ,    303.05 201.34   .                   ,         ,    
/ 201.31 205.31
/ 210.03 201.34,304.05 210.03 
..  303.05 304.05
 304.04 303.05
  205.31 401.10
       .
          3 .,

----------


## margo46

:  ,   ,    .    ""   ?   ,   ?   .  :Frown:    -  ...

----------


## 2006

:          ?(180  21  2011)    ?

----------

180-
:      00011301995100000130

----------


## novik23

!       (), ..        .              :
1.  1.205.31.560 -  1.401.10.130 ( )
2.  1.201.34.510 -  1.205.31.660 (    - )
3.  1.201.21.510 -  1.201.34.610 (  / - )
4.  1.401.10.130 -  1.303.05.730 (   ?)
5.  1.303.05.830 -  1.201.21.610 (  ?).

----------


## -

,     ,  !     ?    ,   ,        ?    ,   -          !

----------


## comnon

.0503127.      ( ).               .         .             "".           ?      .127   " "     ?

----------

> ,


 ,      .     . .    .     ,   .....1) 1 205 31 560  1 401 10 130  .           1 201 34 510  1 205 31 660;        1 210 03 560  1 201 34 610;     / .  1 305 05 (   ?)  1 210 03 660?     !

----------

!     (   !!!!):
1)           400 000 ;
2)              150 000 ;
3)     - 1500 ;
4)      - 148 500 ;
5)      - 146 100 ;
6)    - 2400 .

----------


## topalov

> 


 ,    ?)))

----------

> ,    ?)))


, ...
       ,      (
   (((     (     )

----------


## Rahsch

> , ...
>        ,      (
>    (((     (     )


   .

----------

, ,    ???
1)           
2)           
3)         ,          ,    
4)            
5)     ,               
6)       
7)        (,   ..)
8)              
9)             
10)

----------


## ... ...

**,   157

----------

?)    )    157 ?)   ...

----------

> ?)    )    157 ?)   ...


,  .   ,  .

----------

> **,   157

----------


## topalov

> 


   ...

----------


## Adeleha

-      ?  
-

----------

